# Kenmore Induction Range Issues



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Manual at:
ftp://ftp.electrolux-na.com/ProdInfo_PDF/Springfield/808531501en.pdf

Tech data at:
ftp://ftp.electrolux-na.com/ProdInfo_PDF/Springfield/808533503.pdf

Try resetting the thing as per the manual.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks Bob after pulling the stove out l found the schematics in a plastic pouch on the rear panel and determined the error code 71 refers to the control board part # 316305401 that needs replacing. It is a superseded part number so hopefully they have corrected the issue with the new boards. Looks to be a simple but pricey part swap.
I have not yet ordered the part as since reassembly and my prodding may have corrected the issue for now. I will purchase the part though because the two RH elements are still not functioning properly, not bringing water to a boil as fast as before.
The beeping has stopped thankfully and l could not see where the beeper is situated either from the schematic or from my visual inspection..any ideas as to where that is located?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Beeper might be a part on the board but that is just a WAG.
Best of luck!


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Wag ??


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

wind_rose_2 said:


> Wag ??


wild ass guess


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

:hammer:


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Sorry l had not posted this earlier but l eventually replaced the control board as the two elements no longer functioned. Real easy job but l was a bit intimidated it being an induction stove and all. There are two control boards in these stoves on for the two left elements and one for the two right..both are interchangeable and an easy swap. the hard part was all the screws holding the back panel on!


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

PS l absolutely love the induction ranges!


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

wind_rose_2 said:


> PS l absolutely love the induction ranges!



I bought all induction pans intending to replace my glass top, but I've been waffling on doing it. I'd love to hear your opinion on gas vs induction?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Did replacing the boards fix the issue I presume?


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

bob22 said:


> Did replacing the boards fix the issue I presume?


Yes..whole job was 20 minutes.


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

Mystriss said:


> I bought all induction pans intending to replace my glass top, but I've been waffling on doing it. I'd love to hear your opinion on gas vs induction?


We use a combination of cast iron, enameled and black as well as stainless.
With the induction you also gain additional kitchen work surface no burners to interfere.
The induction is so much faster that standard electric and l think a bit faster than gas to heat. Like gas you have good temp control.
Gas does let you use a wok.
And no chance of gas leaks.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

wind_rose_2 said:


> We use a combination of cast iron, enameled and black as well as stainless.
> With the induction you also gain additional kitchen work surface no burners to interfere.
> The induction is so much faster that standard electric and l think a bit faster than gas to heat. Like gas you have good temp control.
> Gas does let you use a wok.
> And no chance of gas leaks.



I've got AmeriCrafts when I get serious and Rachael Ray SS enameled for everyday. I'm not entirely sure the "work surface" is a good thing, I'm already constantly yelling at everyone to stop using my glass top as a prep area :vs_laugh: I guess at least it won't catch fire from them putting towels and stuff on it, no more burnt fingers because the dorks don't look at the "hot" LED.



Temp control is what I'm looking for, nod nod. Maybe Viking will eventually make a 40" version for me. Husband just eyeballed me "shopping" for one and told me no. :vs_laugh:


----------



## wind_rose_2 (Jul 30, 2018)

do not become complacent as you can get burnt if not careful..by extra work surface l meant you can place a spoon or fork or serving plate beside the working element..just be careful as not to place anything conductive on the surface and turn on the element...l am always picking off those tiny paper wrapped wires they use to close plastic bags.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

wind_rose_2 said:


> do not become complacent as you can get burnt if not careful..by extra work surface l meant you can place a spoon or fork or serving plate beside the working element..just be careful as not to place anything conductive on the surface and turn on the element...l am always picking off those tiny paper wrapped wires they use to close plastic bags.



LOL I hate those stupid twisties ties. I throw out any that happen to make it into the house; we use bread bag clips.



The problem in my house is that we all cook for ourselves, so I'll make some dinner for my husband and I, then clean off the stove and inevitably either the youngest (20) or the "adopted" (28) son will come down and burn themselves on the burner because somehow they never notice the glowing red light saying it's hot... They both blame setting their plates on the LED indicator ~SMH~


----------

